# Taishan TS-250 - need information



## teksigns

Taishan TS-250

i need any and all info you have ...

i got this tractor from my dad ...

i have no manuals .
no information about 
operation .
fluids 
maint .

where to buy parts and etc...

anyone with any info including manuals . i would greatly appreciate it .

thank you


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Teksigns! You might try emailing these folks and ask them for a manual:

Taishan 25HP Series Tractor (Egypt) (TS250) - China Tractor, Farm Tractor, Tractors in Agricultural Machinery

Kama TS250 tractor

We have a TF member who sells or used to sell these tractors. His name is Chip Uren. He goes by the TF user name of artrac. You might try PMing him or emailing him at his website and ask him for some info.

ARTRAC Company LLC: An Intersate dealer of Agriculture Equipment, Heavy Equipment, Lawn and Garden, Tractor, Lawnmower, Lawn Mower, Tractor, Utility Vehicle of Clarksville, Arizona.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Adrian Dang

i have manuals and part catalogue in hand. but did not scan them to E-books.
i will try to make it the other day. may i have your email? when i finish it, i will send you.


----------



## teksigns

Adrian Dang said:


> i have manuals and part catalogue in hand. but did not scan them to E-books.
> i will try to make it the other day. may i have your email? when i finish it, i will send you.




i have sent my email address to your PM ... 

thank you ...
thank you 
thank you...


----------



## deserttbred

Hi guys, any manuals uploaded for a TS 254 (fei dong295t-1)? taishan or kama name?

I'm trying to locate a manual for this particular tractor (CKC TS245 with a Fei Dong Diesel engine 295T-1)

I'm trying to get the hydraulics on the 3 pt hitch working.

i know it has power steering

Found the reservoir under the seat looks like the level is ok. (No dipstick?)


----------



## kevinwang

*ts tractor parts*

We are ts tractor parts supplier from China, if you need, you can contact me.

Kevin Wang
[email protected]


----------

